# TAW - Tawana Resources



## noirua (4 March 2008)

Tawana Resources are a junior diamond exploration company, with interests in South Africa, Australia and Botswana:  http://www.tawana.com.au

A Boardroom Radio report by Mr Wolf Marx, MD, about the companies renouncable rights issue to raise $1.8 million to develop Kareevlei Alluvials Project and working capital requirements of the company:  http://www.brr.com.au/event/41988


----------



## Miner (28 January 2011)

OMG
this is a forgotten thread for more than 2 years.
If any one is following it - why the company issued damn cheap shares with one day window opening for share holders. Within no time the price is almost up by 80%.


----------



## springhill (6 August 2012)

MC - $17m
SP - 2c
Shares - 856m
Options - NQ
Cash - $2.7m

*Major Shareholders %*
Gryphon Minerals Ltd (Strategic Alliance) 13%
Merriwee Pty Ltd 6%
Top 20 shareholders 60%
Director’s Shareholding 9%

*Mofe Creek Iron Ore Project*
■ 285km² highly prospective geology; strike extensions secured
■ Adjacent to historic +50Mt DSO lump Bomi Hills mine
■ High-grade +62% Fe DSO magnetite and +45% Fe friable itabirite confirmed
■ 10km from rail alignment, 65km from port and 20km from coast
■ Infrastructure solutions & DSO upside
■ Low contaminants:
- DSO magnetite averages 3% SiO2, 2.4% Al2O3, 0.08% P and 2.6% LOI in o/c
- itabirite averages 45-20% SiO2, 0.7% Al2O3, <0.01% P2O5, 1.32% LOI on o/c
■ Potential low capex DSO Fe project generating significant cash flow

*Sinoe Gold Project*
■ 400km² highly prospective Birimian geology
■ Emerging new gold province
■ 9km and 8km long +30 ppb (up to 1g/t) soil anomalies defined
■ 20km from 3.8Moz Dugbe discovery
■ Extensive artisanal workings; no modern day exploration
■ Infill soil sampling and trenching completed; results pending

*South African Asset*
■ 6.76% indirect equity interest in manganese and iron ore JV with Aquila Resources
Avontuur Mn - 147.8Mt @ 38.2% Mn
Meletse Fe - 67.9Mt @ 61.6% Fe

*Next 12 months*
■ Mofe Creek Iron Ore Project
- Mapping & pitting & geophysical survey Q2/3 2012
- Target definition, reconnaissance drilling Q3/4 2012
- Exploration size target (pre resource) Q4 2012
■ Gold Projects
- Review of soils and trenching Q3 2012
- Hand auger drilling & targeting Q3 2012
- Drilling priority targets Q4 2012


----------



## pixel (22 October 2013)

It's taken the Market a while to appreciate the numbers, but it seems to finally be sinking in.




After the 1.2c cap raising, some profit taking had to be expected, but if it holds above 2.4c, I'm happy to accumulate. As with all penny stocks: Speccie Rules, OK.


----------



## pixel (13 November 2013)

While the lower gaps are still open (breakaway? continuation?) the Bearish Divergence in MACD no longer prevails. Is it possible that the soon-to-be-reported drill results are indeed worth buying into?
So far, I'm mainly trading swingers, the last one bought at 3.1, but with an effective cost base closer to 2c.


----------



## Country Lad (13 November 2013)

One of those in the  "sub 10 cent" thread I said I was playing with. 

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## pixel (14 November 2013)

Now let's see if 3.5c remains resistance or can be broken this time.

Early days yet, but volume looks good so far, and it's been mostly buying.




I hold.


----------



## piggybank (15 November 2013)

Huge volume since breaking out on the 11th October...


----------



## pixel (19 November 2013)

Off to the races. 4.3c looks like the next resistance. (I hold)


----------



## pixel (19 November 2013)

the seller at 4c keeps reloading; could be an Iceberg.


----------



## pixel (3 March 2017)

today's news: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01835570 was well received. The Market seems to like Li-Ta plays.
I bought the break. Highly speccy of course, so DYOR and FYOP


----------



## pixel (6 March 2017)

End-of-day traders, scanning for Price-Volume breakouts, will have noticed Friday's rush. 
However, instead of buying up, they saw it as an opportunity to take profit (as did I) 
Looking back at previous volume spikes, the rationale seems to be sound enough because each long volume spike is followed by a period of prices drifting lower.






I'll set an alert at 14c for a possible re-entry.


----------



## pixel (25 May 2017)

After a promising pre-open result, the usual ho-hum reaction: "Sell the fact"
Investors Bullish about Lithium may find this an opportunity to increase their holdings.


----------



## pixel (5 July 2017)

Volume could be better, but it seems the downtrend is finally (!!) turning around.


----------



## pixel (6 July 2017)

follow-through


----------



## pixel (7 July 2017)

Today's reasoned reply to ASX's price and volume query provides a logical explanation for the recent rally. 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01872296
Of course, we knew those facts already


----------



## pixel (17 July 2017)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01874674
today's announcement confirms that the offtake agreement is being honoured. Has anyone had any doubts?


----------



## pixel (1 August 2017)

Offtake Agreement. Quarterlies. EPA Approvals. Hints of first spodumene to ship early 2018.
Tawana ticks a lot of fundamental boxes. No surprise then that the chart suggests a break of trend could be imminent.


----------



## pixel (4 August 2017)

Today should be The Day


----------



## pixel (5 October 2017)

ready for the breakout?
The Bigger Picture 





I am still accumulating.


----------



## pixel (8 November 2017)

... and up another level 
For this flag pattern, I'm getting ("guessing") a 51c target.


----------



## pixel (20 November 2017)

next leg up


----------



## pixel (30 November 2017)

Wrong! The Bearish Divergence in MACD should have rung an alarm bell.
It is also not uncommon for an explorer to be sold off on the eve of turning miner-producer. Counter-intuitive as it may be, the reason lies most likely in two different investor types:
Explorers attract risk-tolerant speculators.
Producers are favoured by safety-conscious investors.
Speculators get bored and leave before the plodding-along phase begins.


----------



## Kryzz (31 May 2018)

TAW looking interesting at the moment around the $0.40 region meandering sideways along an old swing high. Have also attached a second chart with some time date and price range comparisons for interest sake.


----------



## HelloU (27 June 2018)

3rd ship load starts loading friday..so they are getting down through the junky top layers at site and into the good stuff. 

AMAL merge adds weirdness to pricing but is for the best imo, but adds uncertainty for the immediate future.


----------



## HelloU (5 July 2018)

demerger docs proper for cowan started lodgement with asx today (capital divestment out of Tawana).  vote meeting tomoz (06Jul18) but done cowin deal for sure. This is part of AMAL merger preliminary work (AMAL recently started registering some autralian companies to back-fill with non-involved assets prior to merger).....interestingly AMAL had a shareholder meeting recently and some 'additional' shares for some of the directors got voted down.......


----------



## HelloU (20 September 2018)

merge weirdness .......Invoking investing rule #6: Hope. 

Appears primary merge partner (Allliance) will not ASX list prior to merge ...... so SGX only for a while (that is the sore point for holders and where rule #6 comes in).


----------



## HelloU (23 September 2018)

so .....nobody up for a holiday in Asia?


----------



## HelloU (1 October 2018)

funding package agreed (for taw ....but really to come back to asx in due course) and looks like asia holiday is still on the cards, but i suspect that calderwood is pushing this so hard that there is not a lot of risk of this not future asx listing (post merge). He just seems to be blocking every other 'escape' route so thoroughly. 

Rumours of a galaxy sniff but dunno .....


----------



## HelloU (4 October 2018)

wysiwyg r u in this? (u wrote in cow) I am putting in the drawer till it returns to oz ...in fact gunna buy dips if they present in the chaos (that plunge the other day was a bit too quick for me and then the halt brick-walled it anyway).


----------



## System (8 January 2019)

On January 4th, 2019, Tawana Resources NL (TAW) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between TAW and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in TAW by Alliance Mineral Assets Limited.


----------

